# Radio problem: Volume won't go up



## thedrewprint (Mar 17, 2015)

Just bought a 2014 Cruze with the infotainment system. Tried to blast music on my way home to celebrate. Turns out the volume would only go up to 5 when I was using the radio. When I used anything else such as the blue tooth or onstar the volume worked just fine. PLEASE HELP! 5 is way too lowww.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

The volume may be limited if it thinks you're on the phone or with onstar. I know in my car the radio mutes when a call comes in. That's the only reason I can think of that the volume would be limited but only in certain modes.


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

Or, go under settings, radio settings, and see what the max volume is checked on it.


----------



## ILMomOf3 (Nov 6, 2019)

This just happened this morning in my 2018 Cruze. I was driving with my heater going and radio playing my favorite morning station. The volume suddenly dropped and a red bar appeared over part of the blue volume line. The volume would not increase above the red line no matter what setting I changed, including the max volume.

During all of this, my car became nice and toasty, so I turned off the heat. When I turned off the heater, it fixed itself and that annoying red line disappeared. I’m guessing it’s either a response to the temp put out by the unit or limiting the power being pulled.


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

ILMomOf3 said:


> This just happened this morning in my 2018 Cruze. I was driving with my heater going and radio playing my favorite morning station. The volume suddenly dropped and a red bar appeared over part of the blue volume line. The volume would not increase above the red line no matter what setting I changed, including the max volume.
> 
> During all of this, my car became nice and toasty, so I turned off the heat. When I turned off the heater, it fixed itself and that annoying red line disappeared. I’m guessing it’s either a response to the temp put out by the unit or limiting the power being pulled.


Maybe had something to do with the unit overheating while the heat was on depending on how the HVAC tubes are routed through the dash


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

What is supposed to happen is when the heater is on high and a phone call comes in or you select On-Star, it is supposed to slow down the fan to the next level. I think this also applies to the radio volume, but you would need to look in the owners manual. If this is not happening, it could be the interface is goofing up. Or as *neile300c *said, check the settings.


----------



## Kateregan (Jul 30, 2021)

how did you fix this mine is all of a sudden doing this



ILMomOf3 said:


> This just happened this morning in my 2018 Cruze. I was driving with my heater going and radio playing my favorite morning station. The volume suddenly dropped and a red bar appeared over part of the blue volume line. The volume would not increase above the red line no matter what setting I changed, including the max volume.
> 
> During all of this, my car became nice and toasty, so I turned off the heat. When I turned off the heater, it fixed itself and that annoying red line disappeared. I’m guessing it’s either a response to the temp put out by the unit or limiting the power being pulled.


----------

